
Tensorflow Implementation of FAIR's “Language Modeling with Gated CNN” - anantzoid
https://github.com/anantzoid/Language-Modeling-GatedCNN
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

